# New wild caught green terror



## travis2k (Apr 23, 2008)

ok fine, gold saum
any thouhts on sex?


----------



## HONDO (May 4, 2008)

i say male depending on how big... is he/she about 4 inches now?
if 4 inches or less i say male. if over 4 inches i say female.


----------



## travis2k (Apr 23, 2008)

I'd say around 3-4"

how do you tell sex?


----------



## HiImSean (Apr 5, 2007)

i thought wild caught terrors had the white tips?

if anything i'd say male. looks like the dorsal fin is more pointed, hard to tell by the pic. also it looks like its getting a nice hump on its head. nice looking GT either way


----------



## Joels fish (Nov 17, 2007)

I just got a W/C GT the same size , also male. :thumb:

White lips , never heard that before. At least never on a Gold Saum.


----------



## HiImSean (Apr 5, 2007)

silver saums have silver tips as well as wild caught true green terrors


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

Joels fish said:


> I just got a W/C GT the same size , also male. :thumb:
> 
> White lips , never heard that before. At least never on a Gold Saum.


tips, not lips :lol:

but no, like mebtioned, silver = white, gold = orange.

male btw, females generally have 2 white vertical stripes on them.


----------



## Joels fish (Nov 17, 2007)

:lol: Man , I could have swore that said lips :lol: .


----------



## travis2k (Apr 23, 2008)

it has two lighter stripes kind of, just on either side of the dot, just doesnt show up in the pic, not white, but lighter, I'll try to post a pic in a week or so, after it settles in


----------



## travis2k (Apr 23, 2008)

well heres an updated pic, you can kinda see the stripes









still thinking male?


----------



## Funkie Frankie (Mar 14, 2009)

Yes I would say 80% male looking good


----------

